# Can a 722 & 222 be installed together? - E* says NO...



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

I talked to E* and was told that a 722 & 222 could not be installed together. I need a second receiver that has a RF remote. Currently I have a 4700 that I use in my bedroom and RV. When I'm on the road I need the RF remote. I presume the 222 will work with just one LNB (?). :lol:


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

BopMan said:


> I talked to E* and was told that a 722 & 222 could not be installed together. I need a second receiver that has a RF remote. Currently I have a 4700 that I use in my bedroom and RV. When I'm on the road I need the RF remote. I presume the 222 will work with just one LNB (?). :lol:


It depends what you mean by "together". If your dish twin LNBF is a DishProPlus then all you need to do is to run a single RG-6 coax to the sperator for each receiver and you should be good to go. If you are using a DP34 switch you will need two coax runs for each receiver and not use the seperator. If you have a DPP44 then you can use one coax for each receiver using the seperator. There is a 6 tuner limit so if you have other tuners on the same account and the number is greater than 6 that could be a potential problem. You might consider using one of those UHF to IR converters, I have seen them at Radio Shack but do not have any experience with them.

Wayne


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I just installed a 622 and a 222 the other day. I don't know why you couldn't do a 722 and a 222. You just have to make sure that the remotes for tuner 2 on each receiver have a different address so they don't interfere with each other.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You must change the UHF remote on one unit to a different channel so the remotes will not control both receivers.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

HD_Wayne said:


> It depends what you mean by "together". If your dish twin LNBF is a DishProPlus then all you need to do is to run a single RG-6 coax to the sperator for each receiver and you should be good to go. If you are using a DP34 switch you will need two coax runs for each receiver and not use the seperator. If you have a DPP44 then you can use one coax for each receiver using the seperator. There is a 6 tuner limit so if you have other tuners on the same account and the number is greater than 6 that could be a potential problem. You might consider using one of those UHF to IR converters, I have seen them at Radio Shack but do not have any experience with them.
> 
> Wayne


I've had dish for 10 years and I'm looking to have everything replaced. When talking to E* they said they would replace the dish(s)/LNBs but I couldn't run 2 "two tuner" receivers. It sounds like I need to call them again and let them know that it can be done. I don't know what the latest dish/LNBs are being used but do you know if additional switches are needed when hooking up 2 "two tuner" receivers?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

BopMan said:


> I've had dish for 10 years and I'm looking to have everything replaced. When talking to E* they said they would replace the dish(s)/LNBs but I couldn't run 2 "two tuner" receivers. It sounds like I need to call them again and let them know that it can be done. I don't know what the latest dish/LNBs are being used but do you know if additional switches are needed when hooking up 2 "two tuner" receivers?


They use DishProPlus Twins. They will run one RG-6 cable to each receiver location and connect a separator to the cable so that it can feed both tuners of the receiver. They will run a second cable from tuner 2 output to the second TV. I don't know why they told you it couldn't be done because I have installed many installations with 2 dual tuners on one DishProPlus twin LNB.


----------



## pparazorback (Oct 24, 2007)

BopMan said:


> I've had dish for 10 years and I'm looking to have everything replaced. When talking to E* they said they would replace the dish(s)/LNBs but I couldn't run 2 "two tuner" receivers. It sounds like I need to call them again and let them know that it can be done. I don't know what the latest dish/LNBs are being used but do you know if additional switches are needed when hooking up 2 "two tuner" receivers?


I currently have 2 receivers, a 522 DVR, dual tuner receiver, and a VIP 622 dual tuner receiver. I do not see why this would be a problem. The only "problem" would be UHF Addresses, which can be changed to avoid any conflicts on each receiver.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BopMan said:


> I talked to E*...


Just once? It usually takes 3 or more times for anything outside the box.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Just once? It usually takes 3 or more times for anything outside the box.


I guess I should know better... like I said before I've had E* for 10 years and I did my own install... how times have changed. The only time I called E* was when I ordered a 600 for HD service and they installed a dish for 61.5. The only thing I can watch on the 600 now is OTA. If I switch to a non-OTA channel I loose the sat signal and have to do a check switch to get the signal back. I don't have any issues with my 4700 (maybe a 4900 I can't remember). Thanks for the update.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

BopMan said:


> I talked to E* and was told that a 722 & 222 could not be installed together. I need a second receiver that has a RF remote. Currently I have a 4700 that I use in my bedroom and RV. When I'm on the road I need the RF remote. I presume the 222 will work with just one LNB (?). :lol:


When you talked to a crs, they looked at your file, and with your current setup, the two twin tuners wouldn't work. What you want can be made to work.
Have you tried visiting/talking to a local retailer???? He may be able to get your account, maybe. You need a Dishpro plus dish. It will handle two twin tuners and at least three birds you need to see.

RV - one lnb will only get you some channels, not sd and HD.
Buy a separate dish 1000.2 for your RV.

fred


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Call them back and escalate to the next level CSRs until you get somebody that knows what they are doing.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

I think dish has a "rule" that you can only get 3 tuners on an upgrade.You are asking for 4 tuners. They may let you pay $$$$$$ for one of the recievers.Hooking them up is no problem getting on a "deal"is.


----------



## sathq (Apr 5, 2006)

davejacobson said:


> I think dish has a "rule" that you can only get 3 tuners on an upgrade.You are asking for 4 tuners. They may let you pay $$$$$$ for one of the recievers.Hooking them up is no problem getting on a "deal"is.


This is correct with one exception:

They have recently changed the rules for the DISH'n It Up promo to allow four tuners for two HD-DVRs. Your options assuming you are a Plan A customer:

722/722 $199 x2 with $100 rebate x2 = $398 upfront, $198 after rebates
722/622 $199x1, $149x1, $100 rebatex2 = $348 upfront, $148 after rebates
622/622 $149 x2, $100 rebate x2 = $298 upfront, $98 after rebates

DISH 1000.2 installed for free. You will need HDMI or component cables. Buy online - monoprice. If you have landline or broadband it is worth hooking up, save $10 each month. You may need wireless phone jacks or computer hardware.

If you have AEP, no DVR fees. If you do not have AEP, make sure you sign up for DVR advantage package. The first DVR fee is $2.00 and the second is $5.98.

If you don't like having the second DVR fee, you could go with a 722/211 and keep one older receiver. However, you will pay an additional $5 receiver fee for having a third receiver which would offset the $5.98, saving you only $0.98 per month. This setup makes no sense if I were selling to you. This is assuming you are plugging in phone lines for the savings on the second tuners. I am not sure if etherent is enabled on a 222 if that was your intent.

If you do not plan on plugging phone lines then the 722/211 + one older receiver would save you $5.98 per month since you would pay the extra $5 with either setup.

They should install a new dish 1000.2 which can feed three receivers. The dish is not the limitation, it is the receiver configuration you are asking for. They had a chance to upsell you to two HD-DVRs and did not do it.

If money permits I would recommend the two HD-DVRs. Make sure you understand all associated fees (with or without phone lines or ethernet). The prices I gave are assuming you are plan A. Plan B or C will be higher. It is not much. Worst case scenario. You are Plan C and opt for the most expensive configuration 722/722. You pay an additional $98 - worst case.

Good Luck.


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

sathq said:


> This is correct with one exception:
> 
> They have recently changed the rules for the DISH'n It Up promo to allow four tuners for two HD-DVRs. Your options assuming you are a Plan A customer:
> 
> ...


So many good ideals&#8230; I'm really just looking for one DVR for my main room and an additional receiver for the bedroom/RV. I don't know what having one DVR does to the cost of the DVR service but I'll look into the DVR advantage package.

The bedroom/RV receiver will be used in my RV on the weekends. I didn't want the bedroom/RV receiver to have a hard drive that could go bad. What I do need is a UHF remote for the RV&#8230; the 211 does not have the UHF remote capabilities (that is what I'm being told by E*). I really don't even need HD for the bedroom/RV receiver, but it might be best to have the 222 for the long haul. The dish in the RV has one LNB that is attached to the roof that is raised and lowered from inside the rig.

I would also like to output the TV2 signal to the bedroom TV to watch recorded information. I guess my setup would be like running three TVs - 722 driving two and the additional receiver driving another which would be the bedroom TV (I don't know just thinking out loud). Maybe I should just order the 722 and keep my 4700 (could be a 4900 I don't remember) in the RV. I'm just concerned the 4700 isn't going to last too much longer.

This might not be the place to ask but when the 722 is in single mode, can a program that has been recorded be watched on TV1 or TV2? Do both TV outputs shall the same recorded information? Also, is the 722 worth the additional $50 over the 622? Are the same except for recording time?

Thanks, Jack


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

sathq said:


> This is correct with one exception:
> 
> They have recently changed the rules for the DISH'n It Up promo to allow four tuners for two HD-DVRs. Your options assuming you are a Plan A customer:
> 
> ...


Is the 1000.2 the latest dish. I seen people talk about Slim Line(?). Are they the same or is one better than the other?


----------



## sathq (Apr 5, 2006)

1000.2 is one of the latest dishes. However, I believe the detroit market uses the 1000+ because the locals are on 118.7. Either way, it is included. Slimline is for D*. 

211 does not have RF capability. Even if you buy an RF remote it would still not work. 211 does not have the RF antenna connection on the back. An IR to UHF converter is possible but probably too much of a pain, especially in an RV. It is one of those pyramid systems. 

Probably best to continue using your 4700 in your RV. In my experience the older receivers are well made, so unless you are having problems with it I would not expect it to fail.

The recordings on the HD-DVR can be viewed from either TV location. If it is an HD broadcast, the show will be downrezzed at the TV2(SD) location. Doesn't matter if you are in single or dual mode, recordings will be available at either location.

I am not sure what you mean by sending the TV2 signal to the bedroom. I am interpreting this as the HD-DVR working two rooms and then you want it to also send recordings to your bedroom (3rd room). This is possible. Takes some extra work by the installer. It is not part of the upgrade. Slide the installer a $20 and he will take care of it.

722 has 55 hrs of HD recording vs 622 with 30 hrs. Whether the $50 is worth it or not depends on how much you will record. You can always expand the recording space by adding an external hard drive but you must purchase your own hard drive and then pay $40 to activate the capability. If you are unsure but the $50 is reasonable I would take the 722. 

Not sure what to recommend. Due to your uncertainty and the cost, two HD-DVRs may not be the best option. You could get the 722 and keep the 4700 for the bedroom/RV. Save your money. See if you like the HD-DVR. You will be eligible for another upgrade in 12 months. Then pick up the 222 or another HD-DVR. You do not save money by getting both now (unless the terms of the Dish'n It up promo change between now and then. If so, I would not expect the change to be significant).


----------



## BopMan (Nov 23, 2007)

It sounds like going with a 722 and keeping my 4700 active might be the best approach if I stay with E*. I have been looking at D* and their HR20 receiver. I hate to jump ship but I'm looking at D* programming - Hotpass for NASCAR and the NFL Sunday Ticket. It appears to me that E* hardware is better but I do like the HR20's capability of being able to record 2 OTA HD programs at the same time. I don't think the 722 has dual ASTC tuners but I do like the DVR distribution to multiple TVs from E*. I know it will cost me a lot less if I stay at E* vs. going to D*.


----------

